# Follow up to Freezing in Spain



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi all

This is *NOT* a gloat.

For 2 years I have wanted to winter in Spain. With problems in my last job and serious problems with the RV, it was delayed until this year. I arrived in Spain in November and intend to stay here until the middle of April 2008.

So what I hear you say!

Well, because of serious chest (lung) probs, in the UK I was often pushing myself to the limit with a stroll (stagger) of 50 yards.

All of a sudden, I was able to stroll for 500yds although breathless at the end and had to compose myself before entering the bar 

But recently, I have been able to walk double the distance and I do mean walk at a reasonable pace up to 1,000yds. I still can't talk and walk at the same time :roll: my ex wife would be very pleased :wink:

*BUT* for those thinking of extended travel or full timing and are nervous because of health issues, give it a try!

What about presciptions: (there is another Health Service Thread)
My Doctor told me that he couldn't give me six months worth of presciptions (ventolin etc. I use 1 Ventolin a week), but he could stretch it to four and a half months. I can live with that. This is with a brand new doctor at my local Surgery in the UK.

Best wishes to all in the UK and elsewhere

Ian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Good health*

Ian

Strangely enough my auntie and I were talking about well being. I have not had a cough or cold or anything in the last 12 months. Coincidence or otherwise, it is fact!

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> recently, I have been able to walk double the distance and I do mean walk at a reasonable pace up to 1,000yds


Ian,

That's just great. There is simply no premium on your health, and spending time in warmer climes is a big factor for some us (who are still aspiring & on countdown....). This is a niiiiccce thread - makes me feel warm just thinking about the blue skies & sunshine.

It's about -160°C here in the shade. 

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Dougie

-160c?????????


Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> -160c?????????


Yep - the brazen primates have been admitted for uro-genital surgery.



Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*-160*

Rolling about laughing!


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank God my curlies are all in place :roll: :roll: 


Ian


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I too suffer with breathing difficulties (asthma) but find that I can cut down my meds to almost nothing when in Almeria. Chris suffers with arthritis in his knees and he, too, is so much better when we are there. 

Off there for a couple of months soon so may see us striding out or cycling gaily along :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pat and Chris together with Gypsy the dog.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ian*

Hello Ian,

Thats good to hear. Only ever been to Spain in winter once, couple of years ago now, we spent Christmas and new year in Salobrena. Have to say it the weather was very mild and managed 20ish degrees c one day.

We intend soon to buy a small villa in the Var region of France and when the time comes, 20 years or so, live there permanent.

Keep us up-to-date with your progress and have a great Holiday.

Trev.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Ian*



teemyob said:


> We intend soon to buy a small villa in the Var region of France and when the time comes, 20 years or so, live there permanent.
> Trev.


 . . . think ahead and think of all your 'friends . . make sure where ever you buy has plenty of parking for our motorhomes :lol:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

The thing I have noticed most is that I hardly ever have a headache. I used to have one almost every day in England. Obviously the slower way of living is doing it for me. As we also live near the two salt lakes near Torrevieja I am often told by folks with chest problems that they feel much better since moving to here. In the summer many people sit on a plastic seat with their feet in the lake they are apparently arthritic sufferers and say they get great benefit from it. The temp today 15deg C at 5.15pm Spanish time


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: St Tropez /Winters Land`*



vicdicdoc said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > We intend soon to buy a small villa in the Var region of France and when the time comes, 20 years or so, live there permanent.
> ...


Ah yes, how could I forget you lot!. I guess if it comes to it and funds are a bit below budget I will have to look in the Western Med so you can all stay over en-route to Spain!. More land and lower prices.

Trev.


----------

